# Spraying Spindles



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

So I had a package of 60 spindles dropped off tonight. They are solid maple, and I am prefinishing them.

I have only sprayed spindles once , and the system I used was not a good one.

Here is how I think I am going to do it, but I would like some advice from those of you who do this regularly.

I am going to put small screw in the top of each one, and hang them from a rack, where I will spread them out 6" or so to leave room to coat all sides. I will let them dry and then spray again. 

Anyone have any suggestions on a better way, or a way to improve my ideas? 

The original stair guy was hired to mill and finish all stair systems but has been fired and the new guy doesn't finish his work.

Thanks


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> So I had a package of 60 spindles dropped off tonight. They are solid maple, and I am prefinishing them.
> 
> I have only sprayed spindles once , and the system I used was not a good one.
> 
> ...


Pre-drill the tops of the spindles and screw down into them through a piece of 1x stock as shown in this vid. Be sure to pre-drill so as not to split them.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

We took six inch wide pvc, glued a cap on one end. Pour half gallon of stain in. Put 4-5 spindles inside. Pull out, wipe, hang to dry and spray laquer.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Pre-drill the tops of the spindles and screw down into them through a piece of 1x stock as shown in this vid. Be sure to pre-drill so as not to split them. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTZpvN4WpKM


Awesome
Thanks a lot Scott, that will more than likely be a perfect solution.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> Awesome
> Thanks a lot Scott, that will more than likely be a perfect solution.


We did that batch on site (4 stairways, something like 300 spindles), so we set it up in the basement. You just need to be able to screw a bunch of vertical pieces into framing to attach the 1x that holds the spindles to. Make sure to put in enough vertical support to hold the weight of the spindles. The horizontal piece can be 5/4 or even 2x depending on the load.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> We did that batch on site (4 stairways, something like 300 spindles), so we set it up in the basement. You just need to be able to screw a bunch of vertical pieces into framing to attach the 1x that holds the spindles to. Make sure to put in enough vertical support to hold the weight of the spindles. The horizontal piece can be 5/4 or even 2x depending on the load.


 
Yea. the 60 I have are pretty heavy. Solid maple the bundle of 30 I lifted must have weighed 75Lbs


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

In my shop i have a clothes line type set up. One end is tied down the other has a pulley. Take an air nailer with staples and shoot the top of the spindle to the line and pull tight. Horseshoe nails and eyelets work too. You also can use a come along with steel cable for heavier stuff.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

If its the stair spindles that have the round bottom that that fits into the stair, then I have made a jig to paint those. Took a 2x12 and drilled a bunch of holes the same diameter and just fill with spindles. Super fast and easy!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've had jobs with lots of spindles, up to about 300 on one house (6 porches). What we use is a screw hook in the top and a ~6-inch piece of wooden closet rod with a screw for the bottom. The piece of closet rod serves as a handle, so we can move the spindles around during the process. 

We spray one spindle at a time, which minimizes overspray, guarantees even coverage, and requires a lot less area to spray. We typically knock together a spray "bin" out of visqueen hung between a pair of horse and some strapping. That lets us hold the spindle horizontally in one hand and rotate it while we're spraying. The overspray is limited to the spray bin and the spindles are hung out of the way to dry. 

I'll try to get a shot of the setup today.


----------



## paintersdirect (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah we also have a 2x6 that has holes in it. Same diameter as the stair spindles that have a round bottom that go into the stairs. And if they are square. We put them at 45 degrees so that you can spray all corners. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Well guys, due to size restraints I made a makeshift setup. Works ok I guess. 

I need a bloody shop.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> Well guys, due to size restraints I made a makeshift setup. Works ok I guess.
> 
> I need a bloody shop.


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

Do you have enough of this type of project to make a shop a worthwhile investment?

For me personally, storage is the primary issue though it sure would be nice to have some sort of booth/shop to do larger spraying projects when they pop up. My current spray booth in the basement is only 100sf with poor ventilation/temperature control.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Do you have enough of this type of project to make a shop a worthwhile investment? For me personally, storage is the primary issue though it sure would be nice to have some sort of booth/shop to do larger spraying projects when they pop up. My current spray booth in the basement is only 100sf with poor ventilation/temperature control.


I am hoping by mid next year to have enough kitchens and prefinish packages to invest in a shop omg it would make life so much easier


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> I am hoping by mid next year to have enough kitchens and prefinish packages to invest in a shop omg it would make life so much easier


What sort of marketing are you doing for that niche and who's your target?
Do you plan on renting or building your own?

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wje said:


> I am hoping by mid next year to have enough kitchens and prefinish packages to invest in a shop omg it would make life so much easier


Go ahead and price it in with your overhead, you will be glad you did. I worked out of a single car garage at home for many years, I can't imagine not having the shop we have now.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

wje said:


> Well guys, due to size restraints I made a makeshift setup. Works ok I guess.
> 
> I need a bloody shop.



Did you just paint solid maple?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

oldccm said:


> Did you just paint solid maple?


Yep...

After a solid coat of BIN and a sanding that is...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finish coats looked a little whiter...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

wje said:


> Finish coats looked a little whiter...


Those came out nice. Type of sprayer used?


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

wje said:


> Yep...
> 
> After a solid coat of BIN and a sanding that is...



Crazy. Spend all that money on maple just to paint it. Not that I don't see it all the time but still seems crazy to me.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

oldccm said:


> Crazy. Spend all that money on maple just to paint it. Not that I don't see it all the time but still seems crazy to me.


This contractor spares no expense.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> Those came out nice. Type of sprayer used?


Graco 390


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

oldccm said:


> Crazy. Spend all that money on maple just to paint it. Not that I don't see it all the time but still seems crazy to me.


Just curious what you would suggest as an alternative?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Just curious what you would suggest as an alternative?


Was wondering the same. Paint grade maple is awesome.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Go ahead and price it in with your overhead, you will be glad you did. I worked out of a single car garage at home for many years, I can't imagine not having the shop we have now.


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Was wondering the same. Paint grade maple is awesome.



Spray stains usually or a coloured lacquer. I don't usually come across 'paint grade maple'. Maple costs a lot here though, most people substitute aspen or birch, sometimes SPF.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

oldccm said:


> Spray stains usually or a coloured lacquer. I don't usually come across 'paint grade maple'. Maple costs a lot here though, most people substitute aspen or birch, sometimes SPF.


When we've encountered aspen or birch paint-grade turning, they've had a lot more tearout and required much more filling and sanding to make them acceptable for painting. Spruce/pine/fir? Really? Sorry, but that sounds like a spec-house detail.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Gough said:


> When we've encountered aspen or birch paint-grade turning, they've had a lot more tearout and required much more filling and sanding to make them acceptable for painting. Spruce/pine/fir? Really? Sorry, but that sounds like a spec-house detail.



You bet it is, but it's usually the Prime trying to slip it in. Even custom houses that are spec'd maple, maple, maple will come maple, birch, aspen. 
In houses where paint is spec'd on millwork the general thinks they can switch it out and no one but the painter will know.


----------

